# Iphone 4s vs samsung galaxy s2 vs bb bold 9900



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

which one is better?


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Samsung galaxy s2 , by far, as per my signature below

V 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

iPhone 4 for stability and simple usage

SGS2 for customization and in general, a powerhouse phone

BB9900 if you text and email... a LOT, and need BBM to survive

it's all personal preference, 
but I would choose the Galaxy S2 like the above post


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

just got the galaxy s2 (not 2x). its really sick and slick phone. I love the gps system build in the phone.


----------

